# RESCUED----GA: Male Golden at Newton County A/C



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

This guy is currently at Newton County Animal Control. This shelter does not have a Petfinder site - a volunteer takes pictures and posts each week on the Petfinder forums. So, this is all the information that is available.

Cage 12 – In Date: 1/8 – Retriever – Golden – Male – Stray 











Newton County Animal Control 
210 Lower River Road 
Covington, GA 30016 
770-786-9514

I have e-mailed AGA, GRRA, and Atlanta Dog Squad.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Spartan mom*

He is just gorgeous. Must be same email I got.

*Did you contact Atlanta Dog Squad, and GRRA and the other Golden Ret. Rescue in GA?*
PLEASE CROSSPOST

http://animalrescuegeorgia.blogspot.com/

http://animalrescuegeorgia.blogspot.com/2010/01/covington-ga-urgents-for-week-gorgeous.html


*Link to vol pics here
http://www.petfinder.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=176417
Newton County Animal Control 
210 Lower River Road 
Covington, GA 30016 
770-786-9514 *_______________________________________________________


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Per a post on the PF forums, this guy has been rescued!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I read the same Golden is rescued!

knine







Joined: 25 Sep 2007
Total posts: 1613​Posted: Thu Jan 14, 2010 9:25 pm 
Post subject:  thanks spartan mom! golden was rescued









here is an update of those still needing help from pennysmom post this week.... 

I just got off the phone with the shelter,, these little ones have all been left behind,,, please cross post,, it's a small shelter,, the woman there was VERY nice, rescue friendly,,, but it's a small shelter,, and they do have to kill to make space ,, they've tried hanging onto these babes,, but time is almost up ~ 

Newton County Animal Control 
210 Lower River Road 
Covington, GA 30016 
770-786-9514


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank you*

Thank You, God!!

So glad to hear from you guys that he has been rescued!!!!!


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

What a beautiful boy! I'm so glad to know he's been rescued!


----------

